# Wavemaster xxl question



## samors (Jun 8, 2006)

Does anyone here on the boards have this?
I recently purchased this thinking it would be better than a traditional heavy bag, since the one I have flys everywhere and I cant get a good work out. 

I filled the base with water instead of sand to see how it holds up. This thing moves across my floor when just punching it. I have tried it on cement and on a thick carpet.
Would it be more stable with sand?


----------



## MJS (Jun 8, 2006)

I personally don't own one, but have worked out with them and yes, they do move quite a bit when hitting them hard.  You may want to try putting them on something that will offer less movement such as a rubber mat.

Just a suggestion.:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 8, 2006)

I own one for my school and it is filled with about three honderd pounds of sand it is pretty stable, it can be knocked over but it does not move across the floor.
Terry


----------



## 7starmantis (Jun 8, 2006)

They sale little mesh covering for the base that have rubber grips on the bottom to cut down movement. We have a full sixe BOB XL that we aranged in the corner with soem sand bags around the base. Doesn't move a bit now. We put a board across the two walls of the corner, backed the base of the BOB up to the board and put sandbags on either side of the base (left and right) and its a great setup.

7sm


----------



## samors (Jun 8, 2006)

Good ideas, Ill be on my way to home depot today to incoprorate all of these.


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jun 8, 2006)

The wavemaster xxl moves all over the place..both on carpet and the jigsaw matted floor...

I like the powerline wavemaster much better FWIW


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine is filled with water & moves a lot, also. I think having it on concrete doesn't help. I had one of those mesh bags underneath & it didn't help at all. If you intend on putting on a concrete floor, perhaps sand might be better.


----------



## cfr (Jun 8, 2006)

I have one in the garage filled with sand. I went to Wal Mart and got an "egg crate" (goes on top of a mattress). I cut it into quarters and put two sections under neath it, does a pretty good job of keeping it in palce.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 10, 2006)

Found it!
Try this:

http://www.karatedepot.com/tr-bg-81.html  or
http://martialmart.com/pubagfrstbag.html  or
http://www.playwell.co.uk/store/acatalog/Free_Standing_Punch_Bags_.html (if you live in the UK)

That will keep you bag from sliding around.

AoG


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

Water weighs 8.3 lbs per gallon

Sand weighs 105 lbs per cubic foot.

7.48 gallons of water will fill one (1) cubic foot.

Therefore, one (1) cubic foot of water weighs just over 62 lbs.  43 lbs less than sand filling the same space.

So....by pure weight alone sand will prove 69% more effective in keeping the equipment stationary.

*bell rings, math class over*


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2006)

On the off chance that it developes a rupture along the a seams, filling with sand would make such a thing easier to clean up...maybe even easier to patch.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 11, 2006)

1. Sand instead of water
2. Put it on a surface that has more friction than either carpet or concrete
3. put something around it to stabilize it

All good suggestions. I might add, however, that it moving a bit is not a bad thing. Wouldn't a person move backwards if you connect with a full powere sidekick? In that sense, a little movement may be far more realistic than a purely stationary target. Just a thought.


----------



## Henderson (Jun 11, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> I might add, however, that it moving a bit is not a bad thing. *Wouldn't a person move backwards if you connect with a full powere sidekick?* In that sense, a little movement may be far more realistic than a purely stationary target. *Just a thought*.


This is definitely true.  Good point Jonathan!


----------



## samors (Jun 26, 2006)

I finally filled this pos wavemaster xxl since the sand i got was damp and there was no where to buy dry sand.  It took me 2 hours shaking a funnel and pouring 5 bags of sand into it.  I got a 3x3 rubber mat and it STILL MOVES lol.  I guess next im going to lay sand bags around the base, hopefully that will help.


----------



## cfr (Jun 26, 2006)

My solution is still working great for me. You might want to give it a shot.


----------



## Jimi (Jun 26, 2006)

The standing wave bags are for those who want to easily move their equipment. They are also light for delivery from distibutors, ( why they are inexpensive) you supply the weight (Water/Sand) Even nearly full of water, the fluid sloshes around, basic physics. The water is easily drained to move the equip. to another location. The older origianal wavemasters had issue with leaking at the seems, what a mess. Filled with sand, it is more stable, but removing the sand is more difficult. A combo of sand and water is good, you cut down on the slosh effect with the sand in it as well. Again this is difficult to empty to move the equip. Ever notice the price of heavy bags, some prices are different if the bag is filled or unfilled. I prefer a real hanging heavy bag myself, but I can understand not everyone feeling the same. In a school where most practitioners train bare foot, watchout for the base, it can rock up slide/move and come down on toes or an ankle. When the padded part is set to a high level it is a little easier to knock over, then you must lift it again.  I feel you work with what you have accesss to, not my favorite piece of equip.  so best of luck. PEACE


----------

